# Making own horse blankets...



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

You could buy a simply cooler for as low as 20.00 dollars thats probly how much you would spend on materials if you made one. But you dont need to do 2 much sewing on a cooler.


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

May I ask where you found one for $20? I know I've seen them but I can't find anything below around $40..


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It was like my idea with making my own polo wraps. When I made my own, they turned out gorgeous and I really enjoyed them but they were soooo much work and by the time all was said and done I ended up spending the same amount of money making them as it took to buy them. All this without mentioning the amount of work it took to make them. 
Not worth it in my books. I wouldn't be surprised if you end up regretting the idea. Its way more work than you realize.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a friend who makes rugs for her horse, and another friend who made a hood. The easiest way is to use a rug you already have as a template. The rugs my friends made turned out pretty well.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

$31.50
Tackwholesale.com : Quality Tack & Equestrian Supplies : Fleece Cooler [80-1300]

$33.50
Tackwholesale.com : Quality Tack & Equestrian Supplies : Sheet - Irish Knit Anti Sweat [80-1311]

$30.95
Ov Printed Fleece Cooler and Fleece Horse Coolers | EQUESTRIAN COLLECTIONS.COM

$28.95
Tweety Rides Fleece Sheet and Fleece Horse Coolers | EQUESTRIAN COLLECTIONS.COM

$28.95
Amigo Skrim Cooler and Acrylic/Poly Horse Coolers | EQUESTRIAN COLLECTIONS.COM

$30.19 - Big full cooler
WeatherBeeta Fleece Square Cooler and Fleece Horse Coolers | EQUESTRIAN COLLECTIONS.COM

$33.95
Masta Embroidered Flower Flce Cooler and Fleece Horse Coolers | EQUESTRIAN COLLECTIONS.COM

$35.95
Centaur SUPERline Fleece Sheet and Fleece Horse Coolers | EQUESTRIAN COLLECTIONS.COM

I personally like the regular size coolers. They stay on better and let the horse's neck cool/dry faster, which helps the horse cool faster without getting chilled.


----------



## prbygenny (Aug 2, 2008)

I bought a home made fleeceliner on ebay for $22.00 including shipping. The only problem was she said it was a 78 in size but it didn't even come close to fitting my boy. I think it is more a 74. If you want it I will sell it for $22.00 that includes shipping. If that is the size you need. lol
It is really pretty and is closed in the front with leg straps that are sewn to one side and has a velcro loops to attach to the other side. It looks really easy to do but I would just got one from my mom so I don't need this one.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Would buying a cooler and personaliznig by adding a few cute little things on it to make it your own, be an option? you could easily add on your own little touch and still make it special to you


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

My mom has made blankets before... but she perfers that I buy them. By the time you buy the fabric, webbing, buckles, and get a pattern layed out you could just buy a blanket. I like looking at nicely used or sale items. The winter blankets are also harder to sew. The webbing and fabric and make it pretty thinck and if you arent handy with a sewing machine you need to have spare needles.

It isnt impossible, just can end up being more of a headache then you bargined for.


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

May I ask what color it is? My horse is very color coordinated with royal blue.


prbygenny said:


> I bought a home made fleeceliner on ebay for $22.00 including shipping. The only problem was she said it was a 78 in size but it didn't even come close to fitting my boy. I think it is more a 74. If you want it I will sell it for $22.00 that includes shipping. If that is the size you need. lol
> It is really pretty and is closed in the front with leg straps that are sewn to one side and has a velcro loops to attach to the other side. It looks really easy to do but I would just got one from my mom so I don't need this one.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

There was another thread about this awhile back, let me find it....

Here it is, pretty cool stuff  http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/horse-tack-you-have-made-show-19679/


----------



## prbygenny (Aug 2, 2008)

It is not just one color, it is more of a navajo print in tans and greens, black and dark clay colors. I will take a picture tomorrow and post it.


----------

